# JSF dynamsiche style zuweisung aus Backing Bean



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

weiß jemand, wie es möglich ist, in einer jsp seite dynamsiche styles mit den werten aus einer backing bean zu füllen. 


```
<h:dataTable value="..." style="border:1px solid black;width:'#{UserBean.width}';height:500px">
        <h:column>
          <h:outputText value="#{#{UserBean.width}"/>
        </h:column>
      </h:dataTable>
```

(so funktionierts nicht)


----------



## SnooP (11. Dez 2007)

hm - hätt ich ja gedacht, dass das geht... was sagt er denn?


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

yup, das funktioniert  auch. es sind auch keine ' ' notwendig um die felder in dem style string anzusprechen. der fehler war dass eine größenangabe gefehlt hat. in diesem fall müsste sie wohl in width stehen oder hinten an gehängt werden.


```
<h:dataTable value="..." style="border:1px solid black;width:#{UserBean.width}px;#{UserBean.height}px">
        <h:column>
          <h:outputText value="#{#{UserBean.width}"/>
        </h:column>
      </h:dataTable>
```


----------



## SnooP (11. Dez 2007)

jo - das ist natürlich richtig  - hatte ich aber auch nich gesehen...


----------

